# Can you import car?



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it possible to import a vehicle?

Many thanks,

Siobhan


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

Where do you want to import your car from? I contemplated importing mine from Spain, the specs are similar to the Middle East plus its a left hand drive car.


----------

